# Trump Supporters are OK with Treason



## justified (Jul 17, 2018)

The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.

The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.

Within your job, you don’t stand up in front of a group of people and say your co-workers are wrong. You do that, you lose your job or at least lose credibility or both. If you do it, you have a good reason and proof to back up why. Within your own family, you stand up for your parents and your children, blindly, because everyone stands up for their family. Those who don’t, you know who you are and those in your family do too. As an American, you act to support your country in all instances. That is called patriotism.

If you betray your employer you likely get fired. If you betray your family you face shame. If you betray your country, you face treason.  

The definition of patriotism is love of country. Trump did the opposite yesterday by saying the intelligence agencies that are there to support him were wrong. And he offered NO proof at all these agencies were wrong. Worse, he relied on a foreign dictator to support him.  After leaving Putin’s side, he creates a smokescreen and walks back his comments by saying he misspoke. If you believe that the president is anything but weak and a traitor, you’re much more stupid than you look.  Trump supporters must hate America and be OK with treason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

justified said:


> The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.
> 
> The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.
> 
> ...


Would you be ok if Hillary were president?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

justified said:


> The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.
> 
> The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.
> 
> ...


Slow, sarcastic clap begins, ...now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

...and ends,........
..............
....,...now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you be ok if Hillary were president?


She's obviously more of a patriot and much tougher than Trump, that's why Putin wanted him to win.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

justified said:


> The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.
> 
> The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.
> 
> ...


Platitudes of Patriotism


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you be ok if Hillary were president?


Depends - would she be a traitor?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Depends - would she be a traitor?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Anybody up to speed on the Lisa Page testimony yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Depends - would she be a traitor?


What would you call the SOS storing classified info illegally and letting foreign actors view it at will?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's obviously more of a patriot and much tougher than Trump, that's why Putin wanted him to win.


Yes,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call the SOS storing classified info illegally and letting foreign actors view it at will?


Cozy Bear was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Depends - would she be a traitor?


Just wreckless.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you be ok if Hillary were president?


Joe that is pathetic deflection.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call the SOS storing classified info illegally and letting foreign actors view it at will?


Not treason (as is collusion) and please show me one shred of proof.  One indictment?  

Pathetic.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody up to speed on the Lisa Page testimony yet?


Pathetic deflection.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Pathetic deflection.


Pathetic is what they are and they double down on it daily.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

justified said:


> The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.
> 
> The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.
> 
> ...


Those f'n deplorables.......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Joe that is pathetic deflection.


Maybe, but asking if someone who knowingly broke the law is a pretty important question.
Trump had a bad day, nobody died and he is still in the batters box.
It's being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pathetic is what they are and they double down on it daily.


Indeed!
All of them...you know how "they" are...
They're all alike...every last one of them.
There oughta be a law..."they" should be separated from the good people.
Geeezus...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Not treason (as is collusion) and please show me one shred of proof.  One indictment?
> 
> Pathetic.


You want me to show you one shred of evidence trump committed treason and collusion?
I cannot. Can you?
Do you really think HRC committed no crimes with this email scandal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you be ok if Hillary were president?


Where the hell did justified go?
Must be an antifa member.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want me to show you one shred of evidence trump committed treason and collusion?
> I cannot. Can you?
> Do you really think HRC committed no crimes with this email scandal?



I heard Muller is set to release his report looking into this very matter in the next couple months.  Lets see what he has to say.
And also another HRC email investigation?  lol... that old song has to ring a little hollow even to a nutter like you Joe.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where the hell did justified go?
> Must be an antifa member.


I do think he has a point bring up treason.  If we find that Flynn, who Trump put on the National Security Council, was a Russian mole for example...  it's going to be gut check time.  The moderate in me says- get the rope, cuz treason is a hanging offense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I heard Muller is set to release his report looking into this very matter in the next couple months.  Lets see what he has to say.
> And also another HRC email investigation?  lol... that old song has to ring a little hollow even to a nutter like you Joe.


My prediction is that Mueller will release "something big" no sooner than three weeks before the election. (it may be leaked)
There will not be anything of substance or anything new in Mueller's report, but things will be presented as new.
The leftist press will be primed on all the dog whistles, and hungry , eyes crazy, and faux outrage brimming.
The President will also be ready, he'll troll them with a couple well placed tweets and let them over play their hand once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I heard Muller is set to release his report looking into this very matter in the next couple months.  Lets see what he has to say.
> And also another HRC email investigation?  lol... that old song has to ring a little hollow even to a nutter like you Joe.


There goes your moderate status, you were correct in your self doubt, congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do think he has a point bring up treason.  If we find that Flynn, who Trump put on the National Security Council, was a Russian mole for example...  it's going to be gut check time.  The moderate in me says- get the rope, cuz treason is a hanging offense.


Yes, because "if" is where 'moderates" live.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My prediction is that Mueller will release "something big" no sooner than three weeks before the election. (it may be leaked)
> There will not be anything of substance or anything new in Mueller's report, but things will be presented as new.
> The leftist press will be primed on all the dog whistles, and hungry , eyes crazy, and faux outrage brimming.
> The President will also be ready, he'll troll them with a couple well placed tweets and let them over play their hand once again.


Just about the same time congress will be voting on tax cut part II.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My prediction is that Mueller will release "something big" no sooner than three weeks before the election. (it may be leaked)
> There will not be anything of substance or anything new in Mueller's report, but things will be presented as new.
> The leftist press will be primed on all the dog whistles, and hungry , eyes crazy, and faux outrage brimming.
> The President will also be ready, he'll troll them with a couple well placed tweets and let them over play their hand once again.


Well... it could be like that, or it could be more like one of his family members gets tied to treasonous behavior and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just about the same time congress will be voting on tax cut part II.


You really think the public wants more federal tax cuts while we're running a $2 trillion per year federal deficit?    
Hmm... I don't get that feeling at all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just about the same time congress will be voting on tax cut part II.


Funny how just after his dismal performance in Helsinki Trump makes up something out of the blue to distract. No one has any idea what he's talking about concerning "tax cut II", not McConnell, not Ryan, it's a ruse.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My prediction is that Mueller will release "something big" no sooner than three weeks before the election. (it may be leaked)
> There will not be anything of substance or anything new in Mueller's report, but things will be presented as new.
> The leftist press will be primed on all the dog whistles, and hungry , eyes crazy, and faux outrage brimming.
> The President will also be ready, he'll troll them with a couple well placed tweets and let them over play their hand once again.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You’re welcome. (All three of you)
Signed, The Giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You really think the public wants more federal tax cuts while we're running a $2 trillion per year federal deficit?
> Hmm... I don't get that feeling at all.


Have you seen the economy numbers lately?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how just after his dismal performance in Helsinki Trump makes up something out of the blue to distract. No one has any idea what he's talking about concerning "tax cut II", not McConnell, not Ryan, it's a ruse.


You mean like collusion and stormy daniels?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Can we at least wait until SUPREME #2 is seated before we hang Adolf Trump for treason?
Thank you.

Here Are Actions Republicans in Congress Could Take Rather Than Tweeting

Actually, Trump Is Not Hitler and the 2016 Election Was Nothing At All Like Pearl Harbor

Pompous CNN: Trump Continues to Thrive Because You are Stupid

CNN Asks: Are We (Finally) Ready for Impeachment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone seen the original bomb thrower?
Trump: Russia no longer targeting USA...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Whatever happened to shit face?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever happened to shit face?


His priorities changed when our friend's son passed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> His priorities changed when our friend's son passed.


Good for him.
Some times tragedy has a way of giving us perspective.
Id like to say I miss him, but i dont.
He was a caustic, and unhappy man.
I truly hope he is changed.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

justified said:


> The president laid down the blueprint for his true agenda of damaging the reputation of the USA yesterday. The world watched as he stood for a foreign power instead of the USA by saying his own intelligence agencies were wrong. With reasons that are his own, and without ANY proof, rationale or even a shred of evidence, he turned his back on his own country and his own people, and sided with a foreign dictator over the USA.
> 
> The Trump administration is one that does not do research, does not plan or prepare, and above all, relies on smokescreens and blame in almost every situation. Any large company that acts this way does not stay in business or even exist. Street gangs probably have better organization than the Trump team.
> 
> ...



*Garbage Post......*

*Hey Justafriedbrain look up " Treasonous " acts and wipe your mouth....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do think he has a point bring up treason.  If we find that Flynn, who Trump put on the National Security Council, was a Russian mole for example...  it's going to be gut check time.  The moderate in me says- get the rope, cuz treason is a hanging offense.


*Good Grief are you stupid......You're the second one.....Look up Treasonous acts and wipe *
*your mouth also......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Good Grief are you stupid......You're the second one.....Look up Treasonous acts and wipe *
> *your mouth also......*


Do you think people will be laughing at him for the rest of his life?
Its lonely all by myself.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think people will be laughing at him for the rest of his life?
> Its lonely all by myself.


*No.....I think some of these Lemming need to do research and interact*
*real Business people....The majority see right thru the BS being spewed*
*by the Lunatic Left and the Mad Cow infected MSM....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....I think some of these Lemming need to do research and interact*
> *real Business people....The majority see right thru the BS being spewed*
> *by the Lunatic Left and the Mad Cow infected MSM....*


So,...
Im just gonna be all alone here, forever?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good for him.
> Some times tragedy has a way of giving us perspective.
> Id like to say I miss him, but i dont.
> He was a caustic, and unhappy man.
> I truly hope he is changed.


I am sure your deceased Mom doesn't miss him as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure your deceased Mom doesn't miss him as well.


RIP Mom.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

*RAND PAUL SLAMS BRENNAN: 'MOST BIASED, BIGOTED DIRECTOR OF CIA' EVER...*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *RAND PAUL SLAMS BRENNAN: 'MOST BIASED, BIGOTED DIRECTOR OF CIA' EVER...*


Rand Paul doesn't even agree with his own parties foreign policy...
And you think anyone is going to be surprised that he didn't like Obama's foreign policy either?  

Good grief.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rand Paul doesn't even agree with his own parties foreign policy...
> And you think anyone is going to be surprised that he didn't like Obama's foreign policy either?
> 
> Good grief.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


To those people, I'll let Sonny answer this one for me...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> To those people, I'll let Sonny answer this one for me...


I guess its just you and me getting laughed at for the rest of our lives then.





....at least Im not all alone now


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rand Paul doesn't even agree with his own parties foreign policy...
> And you think anyone is going to be surprised that he didn't like Obama's foreign policy either?
> 
> Good grief.


So, he isn't a lemming so you don't like him?
Good grief.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

So Lion...
Let's just look forward and imagine they really do find treason inside the Trump administration.  How do you think we should handle that?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, he isn't a lemming so you don't like him?
> Good grief.


I'm just saying... If you were looking for a critique of the Democrat years that really resonated, maybe Paul shouldn't be your go to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rand Paul doesn't even agree with his own parties foreign policy...
> And you think anyone is going to be surprised that he didn't like Obama's foreign policy either?
> 
> Good grief.


As Rick Santorum said, "Rand is in a party of his own."


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So Lion...
> Let's just look forward and imagine they really do find treason inside the Trump administration.  How do you think we should handle that?


There is no need to look forward to find that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rand Paul doesn't even agree with his own parties foreign policy...
> And you think anyone is going to be surprised that he didn't like Obama's foreign policy either?
> 
> Good grief.


So what's the problem with Paul now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So Lion...
> Let's just look forward and imagine they really do find treason inside the Trump administration.  How do you think we should handle that?


Treason is the reason everybody hates Trump.  He's getting to close to the truth and the real Traitors are shot gunning anything that moves.  It's so blatant now.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Treason is the reason everybody hates Trump.  He's getting to close to the truth and the real Traitors are shot gunning anything that moves.  It's so blatant now.


Blatant?  How do you mean... my read was Trump on stage with Putin, ripping on the US in front of the international press.  But seems like your saying this is because the real traitors are after him. 

Can you explain?  I’m confused if your talking about Trumps recent meeting in Finland?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So Lion...
> Let's just look forward and imagine they really do find treason inside the Trump administration.  How do you think we should handle that?


Well td, seems as if looking forward and imagining is what many are doing...
Let's just wait for the investigation to finish and then do what is right and according to the law.
I can handle that. You?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well td, seems as if looking forward and imagining is what many are doing...
> Let's just wait for the investigation to finish and then do what is right and according to the law.
> I can handle that. You?


I'm just wondering what you think we should do with American citizens, in high positions in the US government, that we find are traitors?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm just wondering what you think we should do with American citizens, in high positions in the US government, that we find are traitors?


Hang em.
Lets start with the Clintons and then Obama, holder, lynch, lerner, comey, meuller, strozk, page, McCabe and Rosenstein.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Blatant?  How do you mean... my read was Trump on stage with Putin, ripping on the US in front of the international press.  But seems like your saying this is because the real traitors are after him.
> 
> Can you explain?  I’m confused if your talking about Trumps recent meeting in Finland?


Sooooo, what are you confused about again?


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hang em.
> Lets start with the Clintons and then Obama, holder, lynch, lerner, comey, meuller, strozk, page, McCabe and Rosenstein.


So this is your line of thinking as a diehard Trump supporter or just an angry, misinformed racist?

Comey calls out Trump for firing him because he’s investigating Trump. In any business, in any environment anywhere, if you fire the person who is accusing you, you are automatically guilty. You really are an angry racist kook.

Lynch gets rid of Sepp Blatter, the most corrupt mofo on this planet next to Putin, but she is somehow worse than Trump?

Mueller is doing bipartisan work, hired and supported by both sides of government, and he and Rosenstein are bad? Oh, but I forgot, you’re a friggin anti semite too.

For all you Trump supporters who just say stuff without researching or evening thinking, this is the definition of treason:

“The crime of betraying one's country.”

As of this minute, Trump still refuses to call out Putin for election meddling, which is against what the US Government has said. Trump does not support the USA. 

Like I said before, TRUMP SUPPORTERS are OK with TREASON.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> So this is your line of thinking as a diehard Trump supporter or just an angry, misinformed racist?
> 
> Comey calls out Trump for firing him because he’s investigating Trump. In any business, in any environment anywhere, if you fire the person who is accusing you, you are automatically guilty. You really are an angry racist kook.
> 
> ...


Why on Earth would you think I am racist?
Can you find one post that proves your claim?
I fully support Israel and I know you, as a leftist do not.
Comey is just another Obama administration commie.
You gonna stay around or run away like the pussy you are.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why on Earth would you think I am racist?
> Can you find one post that proves your claim?
> I fully support Israel and I know you, as a leftist do not.
> Comey is just another Obama administration commie.
> You gonna stay around or run away like the pussy you are.


Coocoo.


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why on Earth would you think I am racist?
> Can you find one post that proves your claim?
> I fully support Israel and I know you, as a leftist do not.
> Comey is just another Obama administration commie.
> You gonna stay around or run away like the pussy you are.


Bro, your handle is Sheriff Joe. Everyone knows you're a flat out racist, racial profiler, probable Nazi (supports taking kids from their parents).
Also, did you just crawl out from under a rock?
Everyone knows that only racists hate Obama. Obama was just another president, did some good stuff, did some bad stuff. Did he start a war in Iraq that costs the American people not in the trillions of $? No, he's just another president. But, you hate him because you're a racist.
You hate Hilary because you hate women.
How can you be more transparent? Don't mention the emails either dumbass. All your Trump boys and girls are using private servers too.
You love Trump because he supports your people. Grow a pair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> Bro, your handle is Sheriff Joe. Everyone knows you're a flat out racist, racial profiler, probable Nazi (supports taking kids from their parents).
> Also, did you just crawl out from under a rock?
> Everyone knows that only racists hate Obama. Obama was just another president, did some good stuff, did some bad stuff. Did he start a war in Iraq that costs the American people not in the trillions of $? No, he's just another president. But, you hate him because you're a racist.
> You hate Hilary because you hate women.
> ...


Sheriff Joe is an American hero, getting rid of invaders. If SJ was such a bad guy, he would be in jail, right?
You do know Obama is more white than black, right.
He was the worst mistake this country has made in a long time.
Are you black, Jewish or an illegal alien criminal?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm just wondering what you think we should do with American citizens, in high positions in the US government, that we find are traitors?


We used to hang them....
But, since we are a progressive nation we will lock them up...until they are granted clemency by a progressive President.
Charge them, prosecute them & send them to prison.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Priggish


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why on Earth would you think I am racist?
> Can you find one post that proves your claim?
> I fully support Israel and I know you, as a leftist do not.
> Comey is just another Obama administration commie.
> You gonna stay around or run away like the pussy you are.


I think he feels like his screen name.  You know how those people are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> Bro, your handle is Sheriff Joe. Everyone knows you're a flat out racist, racial profiler, probable Nazi (supports taking kids from their parents).
> Also, did you just crawl out from under a rock?
> Everyone knows that only racists hate Obama. Obama was just another president, did some good stuff, did some bad stuff. Did he start a war in Iraq that costs the American people not in the trillions of $? No, he's just another president. But, you hate him because you're a racist.
> You hate Hilary because you hate women.
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> So this is your line of thinking as a diehard Trump supporter or just an angry, misinformed racist?


You ought to try his beef jerky.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> So this is your line of thinking as a diehard Trump supporter or just an angry, misinformed racist?
> 
> Comey calls out Trump for firing him because he’s investigating Trump. In any business, in any environment anywhere, if you fire the person who is accusing you, you are automatically guilty. You really are an angry racist kook.
> 
> ...


Picked up a nice bucket of cherries at COSTCO on Tuesday.  How 'bout you?


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe is an American hero, getting rid of invaders. If SJ was such a bad guy, he would be in jail, right?
> You do know Obama is more white than black, right.
> He was the worst mistake this country has made in a long time.
> Are you black, Jewish or an illegal alien criminal?


All of the above, and a lesbian.
Dude, you support a president who is anti-American. 
You have no credibility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> All of the above, and a lesbian.
> Dude, you support a president who is anti-American.
> You have no credibility.


Baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> Bro, your handle is Sheriff Joe. Everyone knows you're a flat out racist, racial profiler, probable Nazi (supports taking kids from their parents).
> Also, did you just crawl out from under a rock?
> Everyone knows that only racists hate Obama. Obama was just another president, did some good stuff, did some bad stuff. Did he start a war in Iraq that costs the American people not in the trillions of $? No, he's just another president. But, you hate him because you're a racist.
> You hate Hilary because you hate women.
> ...


This has to be another parody account.
Tone it down a little, it would be more convincing.


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This has to be another parody account.
> Tone it down a little, it would be more convincing.


There is no such thing as a parody account in a forum. It's a free country.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Picked up a nice bucket of cherries at COSTCO on Tuesday.  How 'bout you?


I got a cutting from a customer of mine who grew up in Irvine when it was all farms.
Its from the original boysenberry strain at Knotts Berry Farm. Them berries are fantastic delish. I planted my little piece of heaven on the fence line, and am looking forward to the day when I have my own.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe is an American hero, getting rid of invaders. If SJ was such a bad guy, he would be in jail, right?
> You do know Obama is more white than black, right.
> He was the worst mistake this country has made in a long time.
> Are you black, Jewish or an illegal alien criminal?


He's not in jail because he was pardoned, bonehead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> All of the above, and a lesbian.
> Dude, you support a president who is anti-American.
> You have no credibility.


I like lesbians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not in jail because he was pardoned, bonehead.


Hanapaa!
You are dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This has to be another parody account.
> Tone it down a little, it would be more convincing.


Exactly, a few posts and throwing bombs.


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, a few posts and throwing bombs.


It's hard to break into an elite group of Trump supporters. 
Elite Trump Supporter. Ha. Funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> Bro, your handle is Sheriff Joe. Everyone knows you're a flat out racist, racial profiler, probable Nazi (supports taking kids from their parents).
> Also, did you just crawl out from under a rock?
> Everyone knows that only racists hate Obama. Obama was just another president, did some good stuff, did some bad stuff. Did he start a war in Iraq that costs the American people not in the trillions of $? No, he's just another president. But, you hate him because you're a racist.
> You hate Hilary because you hate women.
> ...


He's been cultivated and prompted over a long period of time to have sort of visceral reactions he displays. He doesn't even know how deep he is or how obvious it is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> It's hard to break into an elite group of Trump supporters.


No it's not, Husker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been cultivated and prompted over a long period of time to have sort of visceral reactions he displays. He doesn't even know how deep he is or how obvious it is.


Are your arms crossed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not in jail because he was pardoned, bonehead.


He was found in contempt of court.
Tell me Magoo, do most folks wind up in jail for contempt of court?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been cultivated and prompted over a long period of time to have sort of visceral reactions he displays. He doesn't even know how deep he is or how obvious it is.


Duck shit at it's finest....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck shit at it's finest....


What's your excuse?


----------



## justified (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hanapaa!
> You are dumb.


Sheriff Joe Arpaio, a washed up old racist. 
President Donald Trump, a failed president.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's your excuse?


You're the reason...I don't need a stinking excuse Daffy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

justified said:


> Sheriff Joe Arpaio, a washed up old racist.
> President Donald Trump, a failed president.


Sheriff Joe, just doing what's white, I mean right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

► 0:04
*Jerry Maguire I love Black People - YouTube*
YouTube‎ · ‎Parchesia


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're the reason...I don't need a stinking excuse Daffy.


I'm the reason for the season? How sweet of you!  . . . and remember, excuses are like assholes, everyone has one and everyone else thinks yours stinks . . . and that you are one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Indeed!
> All of them...you know how "they" are...
> They're all alike...every last one of them.
> There oughta be a law..."they" should be separated from the good people.
> Geeezus...


Husker Rat is off his meds again...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do think he has a point bring up treason.  If we find that Flynn, who Trump put on the National Security Council, was a Russian mole for example...  it's going to be gut check time.  The moderate in me says- get the rope, cuz treason is a hanging offense.


Wow..reaching much TD? And why do you keep posting that your a moderate? Who are you trying to remind... yourself?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was found in contempt of court.
> Tell me Magoo, do most folks wind up in jail for contempt of court?


Yes.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was found in contempt of court.
> Tell me Magoo, do most folks wind up in jail for contempt of court?


Contempt of court in this case being continuing to arrest people, despite being told by a federal court that he was illegally arresting people.  I.e. he was directing his officers to kidnap people, given that they had ZERO authority to be making the arrests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Contempt of court in this case being continuing to arrest people, despite being told by a federal court that he was illegally arresting people.  I.e. he was directing his officers to kidnap people, given that they had ZERO authority to be making the arrests.


It wasn't a real federal court, come on, it was Obama and holder.
2 mixed up racist bastards.
I.e  you're a toad.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It wasn't a real federal court, come on, it was Obama and holder.
> 2 mixed up racist bastards.
> I.e  you're a toad.


Oh right... Obama was the president so it's okay SJ kept on arresting people even after the court told him to stop so his methods could be reviewed.  He didn't stop and the court put him in jail.  How did I not see those contempt of court charges were "deep state" yet now you have opened my eyes Joe!  haha

But honestly.  Isn't that's kinda how it works here in America?  Everyone should be accountable to our system of checks and balances.  Even sheriffs and presidents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... Obama was the president so it's okay SJ kept on arresting people even after the court told him to stop so his methods could be reviewed.  He didn't stop and the court put him in jail.  How did I not see those contempt of court charges were "deep state" yet now you have opened my eyes Joe!  haha
> 
> But honestly.  Isn't that's kinda how it works here in America?  Everyone should be accountable to our system of checks and balances.  Even sheriffs and presidents.


Kinda


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... Obama was the president so it's okay SJ kept on arresting people even after the court told him to stop so his methods could be reviewed.  He didn't stop and the court put him in jail.  How did I not see those contempt of court charges were "deep state" yet now you have opened my eyes Joe!  haha
> 
> But honestly.  Isn't that's kinda how it works here in America?  Everyone should be accountable to our system of checks and balances.  Even sheriffs and presidents.


Depends if there is a D or R in front of their names.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Depends if there is a D or R in front of their names.


These fucking illegals are ruining our country and you people dont give a fuck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


Really? 
Why didn't Bill Clinton go to jail for contempt of court?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Contempt of court in this case being continuing to arrest people, despite being told by a federal court that he was illegally arresting people.  I.e. he was directing his officers to kidnap people, given that they had ZERO authority to be making the arrests.


Kidnap? Palleezze...
If that were true the officers would be in jail....


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Kidnap? Palleezze...
> If that were true the officers would be in jail....


Jail maybe later.  He is being sued.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/phoenix/2017/03/28/joe-arpaio-racial-profiling-lawsuit-costs-maricopa-county-another-400k/99712036/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Jail maybe later.  He is being sued.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/phoenix/2017/03/28/joe-arpaio-racial-profiling-lawsuit-costs-maricopa-county-another-400k/99712036/


TD claims the officers, not Arpaio, "kidnapped" people.
Why aren't they in jail?
What about Billy Clinton ass wipe?
He was found in contempt of court, did he do jail time?
Why not?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> TD claims the officers, not Arpaio, "kidnapped" people.
> Why aren't they in jail?
> What about Billy Clinton ass wipe?
> He was found in contempt of court, did he do jail time?
> Why not?


He was fined over $100, 000 and lost his law license.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> He was fined over $100, 000 and lost his law license.


Yet he didn't go to jail...
Do you think Bill should go to jail same as Joe?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Kidnap? Palleezze...
> If that were true the officers would be in jail....


I can't be bother to look up the details, but my recollection was the real Sheriff Joe come up with a policy for this department in regard to racial profiling and the courts told him to change his departments policy... he refused and the judge threw him in jail.

I don't know what happened to the officers in his department or if they actually continued the policy under threat of a liability lawsuit regardless of what Sheriff Joe directed them to do.  I could see SJ being the type to put his own people in that type of legal liability limbo.  Also suspect he marched into court the next day and told the judge he still hadn't changed his departments policy and his own officers were the ones to arrest him.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet he didn't go to jail...
> Do you think Bill should go to jail same as Joe?


Bill lied about getting blown in the oval office.  
SJ told his cops to continue arresting people under a department policy that the courts had told him was illegal.

Do these two crimes sound like they deserve the same punishment to you lion?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bill lied about getting blown in the oval office.
> SJ told his cops to continue arresting people under a department policy that the courts had told him was illegal.
> 
> Do these two crimes sound like they deserve the same punishment to you lion?


Oh, you just made to much sense for a response there . . . he will just attack me as if that will solve his problem with reasoning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bill lied about getting blown in the oval office.
> SJ told his cops to continue arresting people under a department policy that the courts had told him was illegal.
> 
> Do these two crimes sound like they deserve the same punishment to you lion?


To make an omelet you need to crack some eggs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't be bother to look up the details, but my recollection was the real Sheriff Joe come up with a policy for this department in regard to racial profiling and the courts told him to change his departments policy... he refused and the judge threw him in jail.
> 
> I don't know what happened to the officers in his department or if they actually continued the policy under threat of a liability lawsuit regardless of what Sheriff Joe directed them to do.  I could see SJ being the type to put his own people in that type of legal liability limbo.  Also suspect he marched into court the next day and told the judge he still hadn't changed his departments policy and his own officers were the ones to arrest him.


It would seem Sheriff Joes voting population agreed with the way he did things, and that's all that really matters.
How long was he the sheriff? 20 plus years?
Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*Tucker: MSNBC’s ‘Out-of-the-Closet Extremist’ Brennan Still Has Top Security Clearance*
557


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It would seem Sheriff Joes voting population agreed with the way he did things, and that's all that really matters.
> How long was he the sheriff? 20 plus years?
> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


Fascist.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It wasn't a real federal court, come on, it was Obama and holder.
> 2 mixed up racist bastards.
> I.e  you're a toad.


A racist calling Holder and Obama a racist. Classic bully tactic, blame the other on what you yourself are guilty of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Fascist.


Is that  big F  or a little f?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> A racist calling Holder and Obama a racist. Classic bully tactic, blame the other on what you yourself are guilty of.


Come one, I am just being "a typical white person", as the Kenyan put it.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These fucking illegals are ruining our country and you people dont give a fuck.


Let me guess, you or someone you know is a plumber or has a construction business. You were used to over charging your customers for everything and getting away with it, which meant you didn't have to work much, and were probably doing a crappy job anyway because you claimed white privilege. Then one of your customers bailed on you because a Mexican guy did the work for half the cost, or less, and did a much better job. In fact, that Mexican guy was not actually illegal, but because he was Mexican you called him illegal. Anyway, that started happening more and more and now you (or the person you know) has to actually work to support his family. But, because you're a racist, it's easier just to blame someone else. 

The truth is that an illegal alien did nothing to you, ever. Maybe the kid of who you call an illegal took your kid's spot on the soccer team, and was better and worked harder than your kid, and as it turns out that kid speaks multiple languages and has a brighter future than your kid ever will. But it's easier to blame "illegals" for ruining our country. You know what, you really are a racist.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come one, I am just being "a typical white person", as the Kenyan put it.


Show me the clip of where the Kenyan said that.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... Obama was the president so it's okay SJ kept on arresting people even after the court told him to stop so his methods could be reviewed.  He didn't stop and the court put him in jail.  How did I not see those contempt of court charges were "deep state" yet now you have opened my eyes Joe!  haha
> 
> But honestly.  Isn't that's kinda how it works here in America?  Everyone should be accountable to our system of checks and balances.  Even sheriffs and presidents.


Yes, but Trump supporters are thumbs down on democracy. If it works for them and them only (not their immediate family either, because many Trump supporters no longer communicate with certain members of their families because most human beings have a conscience, and most Trump supporters would rather cut ties with their families than give up their support for Trump) it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. That applies to racial profiling, health care, the economy, you name it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Let me guess, you or someone you know is a plumber or has a construction business. You were used to over charging your customers for everything and getting away with it, which meant you didn't have to work much, and were probably doing a crappy job anyway because you claimed white privilege. Then one of your customers bailed on you because a Mexican guy did the work for half the cost, or less, and did a much better job. In fact, that Mexican guy was not actually illegal, but because he was Mexican you called him illegal. Anyway, that started happening more and more and now you (or the person you know) has to actually work to support his family. But, because you're a racist, it's easier just to blame someone else.
> 
> The truth is that an illegal alien did nothing to you, ever. Maybe the kid of who you call an illegal took your kid's spot on the soccer team, and was better and worked harder than your kid, and as it turns out that kid speaks multiple languages and has a brighter future than your kid ever will. But it's easier to blame "illegals" for ruining our country. You know what, you really are a racist.


Or not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Yes, but Trump supporters are thumbs down on democracy. If it works for them and them only (not their immediate family either, because many Trump supporters no longer communicate with certain members of their families because most human beings have a conscience, and most Trump supporters would rather cut ties with their families than give up their support for Trump) it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. That applies to racial profiling, health care, the economy, you name it.


What do you think is justified, justified?
(Im playing along)


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you think is justified, justified?
> (Im playing along)


The opposite of the way you think.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or not.


Truth hurts huh? Not like the gold 'ol days you remember.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Let me guess, you or someone you know is a plumber or has a construction business. You were used to over charging your customers for everything and getting away with it, which meant you didn't have to work much, and were probably doing a crappy job anyway because you claimed white privilege. Then one of your customers bailed on you because a Mexican guy did the work for half the cost, or less, and did a much better job. In fact, that Mexican guy was not actually illegal, but because he was Mexican you called him illegal. Anyway, that started happening more and more and now you (or the person you know) has to actually work to support his family. But, because you're a racist, it's easier just to blame someone else.
> 
> The truth is that an illegal alien did nothing to you, ever. Maybe the kid of who you call an illegal took your kid's spot on the soccer team, and was better and worked harder than your kid, and as it turns out that kid speaks multiple languages and has a brighter future than your kid ever will. But it's easier to blame "illegals" for ruining our country. You know what, you really are a racist.


I employ 16 Hispanics, all legal as far as I know.
My daughters team is too expensive for illegals to be a part of, I know when someone is illegal, I am sheriff Joe, I can sniff them out.
Do you know how many thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals every year?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Show me the clip of where the Kenyan said that.


*Obama "Typical White Person" Racist Interview - YouTube*
▶ 1:08





Similar
Mar 20, 2008 - Uploaded by YourTypicalWhiteGuy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Yes, but Trump supporters are thumbs down on democracy. If it works for them and them only (not their immediate family either, because many Trump supporters no longer communicate with certain members of their families because most human beings have a conscience, and most Trump supporters would rather cut ties with their families than give up their support for Trump) it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. That applies to racial profiling, health care, the economy, you name it.


Racial profiling works.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Let me guess, you or someone you know is a plumber or has a construction business. You were used to over charging your customers for everything and getting away with it, which meant you didn't have to work much, and were probably doing a crappy job anyway because you claimed white privilege. Then one of your customers bailed on you because a Mexican guy did the work for half the cost, or less, and did a much better job. In fact, that Mexican guy was not actually illegal, but because he was Mexican you called him illegal. Anyway, that started happening more and more and now you (or the person you know) has to actually work to support his family. But, because you're a racist, it's easier just to blame someone else.
> 
> The truth is that an illegal alien did nothing to you, ever. Maybe the kid of who you call an illegal took your kid's spot on the soccer team, and was better and worked harder than your kid, and as it turns out that kid speaks multiple languages and has a brighter future than your kid ever will. But it's easier to blame "illegals" for ruining our country. You know what, you really are a racist.



Idk... to me the attraction of a democracy is people have a right to vote their interest.  You don't think low income voters are well within their rights to vote for someone who they think is going to protect their job?  

Just seems to me a lot of folks are getting it from all sides.  Republican's are taking away the social safety nets to pay for their tax cuts, and now I hear voices on the left saying these people's ability to support their families don't matter because of white privilege.  I just can't help but think there is a third way where everyone gives a little ground.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't be bother to look up the details, but my recollection was the real Sheriff Joe come up with a policy for this department in regard to racial profiling and the courts told him to change his departments policy... he refused and the judge threw him in jail.
> 
> I don't know what happened to the officers in his department or if they actually continued the policy under threat of a liability lawsuit regardless of what Sheriff Joe directed them to do.  I could see SJ being the type to put his own people in that type of legal liability limbo.  Also suspect he marched into court the next day and told the judge he still hadn't changed his departments policy and his own officers were the ones to arrest him.


If the president of the USA won't enforce immigration laws, it is up to us patriots to do so, right?
That's all Sheriff Joe was doing, you're welcome.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It would seem Sheriff Joes voting population agreed with the way he did things, and that's all that really matters.
> How long was he the sheriff? 20 plus years?
> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


The voting population agrees with him?  How's he doing in that Senate race out in AZ, I'd heard he was out of the single digits in most of the polls... but yikes.  That's doesn't sound like a resounding endorsement by voters to me.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the president of the USA won't enforce immigration laws, it is up to us patriots to do so, right?
> That's all Sheriff Joe was doing, you're welcome.


"It's up to us patriots"... lol. 
You need to slow your roll.  Try and look at it in a different way.  Rather then policing the border, what if we start policing some of the businesses that are hiring them?  That to me is the real issue, the huge black market for non-taxed labor.   As long as there is a market for cheap labor- then cheap labor will find a way in.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I employ 16 Hispanics, all legal as far as I know.
> My daughters team is too expensive for illegals to be a part of, I know when someone is illegal, I am sheriff Joe, I can sniff them out.
> Do you know how many thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals every year?


Hard to believe about the 16 guys. 
We'll see your kids team at the White Nationalist Cup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Hard to believe about the 16 guys.
> We'll see your kids team at the White Nationalist Cup.


I may have 1 illegal, someone keeps wiping their ass and throwing it in the trash can, I will root him out and double check his status.
My daughter isn't white, you dumb fuck, more of a tri-racial sort.
Who is the racist?
Too Funny.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Obama "Typical White Person" Racist Interview - YouTube*
> ▶ 1:08
> 
> 
> ...


So, this issue is that you have a black guy explaining how a white guy sees the world? Is that what all this is about? 
And you're angry because he's wrong? Or you somehow think differently?
I don't get it.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter isn't white, you dumb fuck, more of a tri-racial sort.
> Who is the racist?
> Too Funny.


Oh, so it's an elite team of tri racial kids that is too expensive for just Hispanics? Sounds like a great team and a great organization. A real melting pot.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I employ 16 Hispanics, all legal as far as I know.
> My daughters team is too expensive for illegals to be a part of, I know when someone is illegal, I am sheriff Joe, I can sniff them out.
> Do you know how many thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals every year?


Thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals?
Have you done the analysis of how many American Citizens are killed by American Citizens every year? 
Or does that even matter to you?
Human life is only important to you on the level you can understand through your narrow telescope eye vision. 
Mass shooting done by a white American, which is usually the case, means nothing to you. You don't see it. You support your president and his stance on automatic weapons. We could ban them today, but why? Guns don't kill people, especially if good ole boys are carrying them. 
But illegals, they're destroying our society by... picking crops and doing jobs that no one else will do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The voting population agrees with him?  How's he doing in that Senate race out in AZ, I'd heard he was out of the single digits in most of the polls... but yikes.  That's doesn't sound like a resounding endorsement by voters to me.


You are probably right, he has outlived his time I fear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Oh, so it's an elite team of tri racial kids that is too expensive for just Hispanics? Sounds like a great team and a great organization. A real melting pot.


I said too expensive for Illegals, pay attention and quit lying about what I am saying.

We have 5 or 6 whites, a few Asians and 4 or 5 Hispanics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals?
> Have you done the analysis of how many American Citizens are killed by American Citizens every year?
> Or does that even matter to you?
> Human life is only important to you on the level you can understand through your narrow telescope eye vision.
> ...


Didn't you hear Trump, murders and rapers, and I am sure some of them are good people.
How many dead Americans at the hands of illegals is ok with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The voting population agrees with him?  How's he doing in that Senate race out in AZ, I'd heard he was out of the single digits in most of the polls... but yikes.  That's doesn't sound like a resounding endorsement by voters to me.


Agreed, pay attention and quit making shit up to prove some point, past tense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "It's up to us patriots"... lol.
> You need to slow your roll.  Try and look at it in a different way.  Rather then policing the border, what if we start policing some of the businesses that are hiring them?  That to me is the real issue, the huge black market for non-taxed labor.   As long as there is a market for cheap labor- then cheap labor will find a way in.


That's fine with me, tell your congressman.
There goes your votes for 2020 and beyond.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Thousands of American Citizens are killed by illegals?
> Have you done the analysis of how many American Citizens are killed by American Citizens every year?
> Or does that even matter to you?
> Human life is only important to you on the level you can understand through your narrow telescope eye vision.
> ...


Tell me genius, what is Trumps' stand on automatic weapons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Human life is only important to you on the level you can understand through your narrow telescope eye vision.


How do you feel about abortion?


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hear Trump, murders and rapers, and I am sure some of them are good people.
> How many dead Americans at the hands of illegals is ok with you?


Smokescreen. 
Americans are far more responsible for killing other Americans than anyone else. 
You just need someone to get angry at. 
Hey, did you know some teachers don't do their job, but they still get paid. Are all teachers bad?
Hey, did you know that one of your 16 workers just got his papers before you hired him/her? You hated him before, but now it's all good.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me genius, what is Trumps' stand on automatic weapons?


Does anyone know Trump's stance on anything?


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you feel about abortion?


Not my decision to make. 
Not your decision to make. 
Stop trying to make decisions for others. Isn't that what democrats are always trying to do?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racial profiling works.


Wrong again.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the president of the USA won't enforce immigration laws, it is up to us patriots to do so, right?
> That's all Sheriff Joe was doing, you're welcome.


"That's all..."?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I may have 1 illegal, someone keeps wiping their ass and throwing it in the trash can, I will root him out and double check his status.
> My daughter isn't white, you dumb fuck, more of a tri-racial sort.
> Who is the racist?
> Too Funny.


What races make up the "tri-racial"?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I said too expensive for Illegals, pay attention and quit lying about what I am saying.
> 
> We have 5 or 6 whites, a few Asians and 4 or 5 Hispanics.


No tri-racials?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Smokescreen.
> Americans are far more responsible for killing other Americans than anyone else.
> You just need someone to get angry at.
> Hey, did you know some teachers don't do their job, but they still get paid. Are all teachers bad?
> Hey, did you know that one of your 16 workers just got his papers before you hired him/her? You hated him before, but now it's all good.


Hate is a pretty strong word, but yeah, I hate the mother fuckers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Does anyone know Trump's stance on anything?


Thought so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Wrong again.


Sheriff Joe Knows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> No tri-racials?


Just 1.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> What races make up the "tri-racial"?


3 of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

espola said:


> "That's all..."?


Yep.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thought so.


Reality sucks huh?
Wishy Washy people are the weakest, most spinless people. Think of all those people you know that can't make decisions. That's our president. Everything changes minute by minute. His supporters like you enjoy it, because you think it's cool and different. Like a cool new thing because politics is boring.
Trump's stance on automatic weapons is that he supports the NRA 100%. The NRA says guns don't kill people.
Trump fully believes in automatic weapons. He has done nothing to stop the sale of them. NOTHING.
When school rolls around, have a good time answering the text from your daughter when she hears there was a shooting threat in school.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Truth hurts huh? Not like the gold 'ol days you remember.


The truth doesnt hurt.
It feels like a foot massage, and a cocktail to me.

Try it sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Reality sucks huh?
> Wishy Washy people are the weakest, most spinless people. Think of all those people you know that can't make decisions. That's our president. Everything changes minute by minute. His supporters like you enjoy it, because you think it's cool and different. Like a cool new thing because politics is boring.
> Trump's stance on automatic weapons is that he supports the NRA 100%. The NRA says guns don't kill people.
> Trump fully believes in automatic weapons. He has done nothing to stop the sale of them. NOTHING.
> When school rolls around, have a good time answering the text from your daughter when she hears there was a shooting threat in school.


By automatic, do you mean semi-automatic?
Please don't try to engage in something you know nothing about.
We already have enough of those in here.


----------



## justified (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By automatic, do you mean semi-automatic?
> Please don't try to engage in something you know nothing about.
> We already have enough of those in here.


You're talking about yourself, right?
You can dream, imagine, make up stories, whatever. It doesn't really matter where you think Trump's allegiance lies. The president has taken no action in all of the shootings that have happened recently. If he has an opinion today about automatic or semi-automatic weapons, it will change tomorrow. And whatever his opinion is today, or tomorrow, has he done anything to protect you or my kid?


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> Reality sucks huh?
> Wishy Washy people are the weakest, most spinless people. Think of all those people you know that can't make decisions. That's our president. Everything changes minute by minute. His supporters like you enjoy it, because you think it's cool and different. Like a cool new thing because politics is boring.
> Trump's stance on automatic weapons is that he supports the NRA 100%. The NRA says guns don't kill people.
> Trump fully believes in automatic weapons. He has done nothing to stop the sale of them. NOTHING.
> When school rolls around, have a good time answering the text from your daughter when she hears there was a shooting threat in school.


*How's it feel to be the real spineless Pussy on the forum Today....*
*You had to bring a posters offspring into the mix.*

*NoNoNo.....You spineless little ballsack you don't do shit like that.*
*Not only are you spineless, but you're a pussy ass little coward ta boot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

justified said:


> You're talking about yourself, right?
> You can dream, imagine, make up stories, whatever. It doesn't really matter where you think Trump's allegiance lies. The president has taken no action in all of the shootings that have happened recently. If he has an opinion today about automatic or semi-automatic weapons, it will change tomorrow. And whatever his opinion is today, or tomorrow, has he done anything to protect you or my kid?


This is husker, no one tries to dodge questions like he does.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

So have we come to a consensus on if the Republican's are okay with treason or not? 
My read is if Muller shows Trump has been treasonous that Republican's are ready to forgive treason.  There is a vacant spot on the Supreme Court after all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So have we come to a consensus on if the Republican's are okay with treason or not?
> My read is if Muller shows Trump has been treasonous that Republican's are ready to forgive treason.  There is a vacant spot on the Supreme Court after all.


Please don't hang him until he seats the next justice.
Just win, baby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> When school rolls around, have a good time answering the text from your daughter when she hears there was a shooting threat in school.


Not kosher, I pray no one ever has to send or receive such a text, not Joe, not anyone. You should be able to make your point without having to go personal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So have we come to a consensus on if the Republican's are okay with treason or not?
> My read is if Muller shows Trump has been treasonous that Republican's are ready to forgive treason.  There is a vacant spot on the Supreme Court after all.


Trump and Co are muddying the waters now in anticipation what they know is coming . . . they just hope they can either prevent any "Blue wave" or can get Mueller's probe finished (one way or another) before, November.

First the releasing of the Cohen tape, maybe next Trump goes in to testify just to hurry things up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> You're talking about yourself, right?
> You can dream, imagine, make up stories, whatever. It doesn't really matter where you think Trump's allegiance lies. The president has taken no action in all of the shootings that have happened recently. If he has an opinion today about automatic or semi-automatic weapons, it will change tomorrow. And whatever his opinion is today, or tomorrow, has he done anything to protect you or my kid?


See the second amendment...
Officials that ignore warning signs and complaints regarding individuals (Florida HS shooting) should be held responsible.
Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states.
In the end individuals need to take responsibility to protect themselves and their families.
Blaming the gun is as assinine as blaming Trump. Blame the shooter & perhaps the society we live in....


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> See the second amendment...
> Officials that ignore warning signs and complaints regarding individuals (Florida HS shooting) should be held responsible.
> Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states.
> In the end individuals need to take responsibility to protect themselves and their families.
> Blaming the gun is as assinine as blaming Trump. Blame the shooter & perhaps the society we live in....


What does that have to do with the Second Amendment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> See the second amendment...
> Officials that ignore warning signs and complaints regarding individuals (Florida HS shooting) should be held responsible.
> Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states.
> In the end individuals need to take responsibility to protect themselves and their families.
> Blaming the gun is as assinine as blaming Trump. Blame the shooter & perhaps the society we live in....


Why is it many pro-states rights advocates go the other way when the federal government (now run by Republicans) wants to intercede, something they didn't do in the past administration?


----------



## justified (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not kosher, I pray no one ever has to send or receive such a text, not Joe, not anyone. You should be able to make your point without having to go personal.


What do you mean? I got a text from my kid this spring that there was a school threat and she was losing it. It was a hoax, but no one is immune from this. The president talks a big game, but does nothing.


----------



## justified (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> See the second amendment...
> Officials that ignore warning signs and complaints regarding individuals (Florida HS shooting) should be held responsible.
> Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states.
> In the end individuals need to take responsibility to protect themselves and their families.
> Blaming the gun is as assinine as blaming Trump. Blame the shooter & perhaps the society we live in....


False. You are only saying this because you are a Trump supporter who does not believe in government or process. Today, the president could sign off on a ban for semi automatic and automatic weapon sales to cease immediately. He has written some whoppers since he's been in office, why not this? Some companies did it without government action. By blaming society or individuals is just denying reality. Trump is not strong enough to stand up to anyone in his base or those that support his base. He is weak. And I'm not saying Obama did any better with the gun lobby. He was equally as weak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> False. You are only saying this because you are a Trump supporter who does not believe in government or process. Today, the president could sign off on a ban for semi automatic and automatic weapon sales to cease immediately. He has written some whoppers since he's been in office, why not this? Some companies did it without government action. By blaming society or individuals is just denying reality. Trump is not strong enough to stand up to anyone in his base or those that support his base. He is weak. And I'm not saying Obama did any better with the gun lobby. He was equally as weak.


Trump tries to please whoever is in the room at the time.


----------



## justified (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So have we come to a consensus on if the Republican's are okay with treason or not?
> My read is if Muller shows Trump has been treasonous that Republican's are ready to forgive treason.  There is a vacant spot on the Supreme Court after all.


It's not really a Republican thing, it's more of a Trump supporter thing. Most middle of the road republicans live in fear of the idea that their party is being taken over by a failed businessman who can't plan past his lunchtime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> It's not really a Republican thing, it's more of a Trump supporter thing. Most middle of the road republicans live in fear of the idea that their party is being taken over by a failed businessman who can't plan past his lunchtime.


Their (Republicans in Congress and elsewhere in the government) silence is condoning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump tries to please whoever is in the room at the time.


I dont feel no ways tyard...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> False. You are only saying this because you are a Trump supporter who does not believe in government or process. Today, the president could sign off on a ban for semi automatic and automatic weapon sales to cease immediately. He has written some whoppers since he's been in office, why not this? Some companies did it without government action. By blaming society or individuals is just denying reality. Trump is not strong enough to stand up to anyone in his base or those that support his base. He is weak. And I'm not saying Obama did any better with the gun lobby. He was equally as weak.


2nd amendment ring a bell?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont feel no ways tyard...


That one even defeated google.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That one even defeated google.


Aff's "covfefe"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with the Second Amendment?


The poster I was responding too was bitching that the President had done nothing regarding gun control to keep him safe.
The second amendment doesn't allow the President to outlaw guns...
The second amendment reference was just one of several points in the response.
Jeeezus Magoo get a clue...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it many pro-states rights advocates go the other way when the federal government (now run by Republicans) wants to intercede, something they didn't do in the past administration?


What?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The poster I was responding too was bitching that the President had done nothing regarding gun control to keep him safe.
> The second amendment doesn't allow the President to outlaw guns...
> The ssecond amendment rference was just one of several points in the response.
> Jeeewzus Magoo get a clue...


The 2nd does not prevent Congress from passing laws to regulate guns, and Congress has passed laws giving the President authority to make some decisions regarding guns.

Ignore what the NRA wants you to believe and start over here --

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

justified said:


> False. You are only saying this because you are a Trump supporter who does not believe in government or process. Today, the president could sign off on a ban for semi automatic and automatic weapon sales to cease immediately. He has written some whoppers since he's been in office, why not this? Some companies did it without government action. By blaming society or individuals is just denying reality. Trump is not strong enough to stand up to anyone in his base or those that support his base. He is weak. And I'm not saying Obama did any better with the gun lobby. He was equally as weak.


Executive orders are made daily, doesn't make them legal.
What makes you think any President can change the Constitution with an Executive Order?
I absolutely believe in process and the courts. I didn't vote for Trump or Obama...
I said this before, Trump's a buffoon,  I agree with some of what he's done, if all he does is pick another justice to SCOTUS, I'll be fine.
I do find the hysteria by some on the left as most amusing, don't you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The 2nd does not prevent Congress from passing laws to regulate guns, and Congress has passed laws giving the President authority to make some decisions regarding guns.
> 
> Ignore what the NRA wants you to believe and start over here --
> 
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


As long as they dont try and infringe on the right of the people to keep and bear arms.
You ever think about what "bear" means in this context?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as they dont try and infringe on the right of the people to keep and bear arms.
> You ever think about what "bear" means in this context?


The 2nd became part of the Constitution on December 15, 1791.  What do you think "arms" meant then?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The 2nd became part of the Constitution on December 15, 1791.  What do you think "arms" meant then?


The best guns available.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The best guns available.


But not the cheapest?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The 2nd does not prevent Congress from passing laws to regulate guns, and Congress has passed laws giving the President authority to make some decisions regarding guns.
> 
> Ignore what the NRA wants you to believe and start over here --
> 
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


I'm gonna ignore your priggish lecture Magoo...

I never said congress couldn't pass gun regulation laws Magoo, didn't imply it either.  
I did post "Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states."

Here's what the Supremes had to say in _*District of Columbia v. Heller*_, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)
From wikipoo:
The Supreme Court held:

(1) The Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. Pp. 2–53.
(a) The Amendment’s prefatory clause announces a purpose, but does not limit or expand the scope of the second part, the operative clause. The operative clause’s text and history demonstrate that it connotes an individual right to keep and bear arms. Pp. 2–22.
(b) The prefatory clause comports with the Court’s interpretation of the operative clause. The “militia” comprised all males physically capable of acting in concert for the common defense. The Antifederalists feared that the Federal Government would disarm the people in order to disable this citizens’ militia, enabling a politicized standing army or a select militia to rule. The response was to deny Congress power to abridge the ancient right of individuals to keep and bear arms, so that the ideal of a citizens’ militia would be preserved. Pp. 22–28.
(c) The Court’s interpretation is confirmed by analogous arms-bearing rights in state constitutions that preceded and immediately followed the Second Amendment. Pp. 28–30.
(d) The Second Amendment’s drafting history, while of dubious interpretive worth, reveals three state Second Amendment proposals that unequivocally referred to an individual right to bear arms. Pp. 30–32.
(e) Interpretation of the Second Amendment by scholars, courts and legislators, from immediately after its ratification through the late 19th century also supports the Court’s conclusion. Pp. 32–47.
(f) None of the Court’s precedents forecloses the Court’s interpretation. Neither _United States v. Cruikshank_, 92 U. S. 542, nor _Presser v. Illinois_, 116 U. S. 252, refutes the individual-rights interpretation. _United States v. Miller_, 307 U. S. 174, does not limit the right to keep and bear arms to militia purposes, but rather limits the type of weapon to which the right applies to those used by the militia, i.e., those in common use for lawful purposes.
(2) Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited. It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms. Miller’s holding that the sorts of weapons protected are those “in common use at the time” finds support in the historical tradition of prohibiting the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons. Pp. 54–56.
(3) The handgun ban and the trigger-lock requirement (as applied to self-defense) violate the Second Amendment. The District’s total ban on handgun possession in the home amounts to a prohibition on an entire class of “arms” that Americans overwhelmingly choose for the lawful purpose of self-defense. Under any of the standards of scrutiny the Court has applied to enumerated constitutional rights, this prohibition – in the place where the importance of the lawful defense of self, family, and property is most acute – would fail constitutional muster. Similarly, the requirement that any lawful firearm in the home be disassembled or bound by a trigger lock makes it impossible for citizens to use arms for the core lawful purpose of self-defense and is hence unconstitutional. Because Heller conceded at oral argument that the D.C. licensing law is permissible if it is not enforced arbitrarily and capriciously, the Court assumes that a license will satisfy his prayer for relief and does not address the licensing requirement. Assuming he is not disqualified from exercising Second Amendment rights, the District must permit Heller to register his handgun and must issue him a license to carry it in the home. Pp. 56–64.
The Opinion of the Court, delivered by Justice Scalia, was joined by Chief Justice John G. Roberts, Jr. and by Justices Anthony M. Kennedy, Clarence Thomas and Samuel A. Alito Jr.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/District_of_Columbia_v._Heller


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> But not the cheapest?


It meant any guns available at the time.
Best, cheapest, most advanced, oldest, newest.
The reason behind the amendment was to protect the people from our own government.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> That one even defeated google.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


She was just playing to the room.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It meant any guns available at the time.
> Best, cheapest, most advanced, oldest, newest.
> The reason behind the amendment was to protect the people from our own government.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm gonna ignore your priggish lecture Magoo...
> 
> I never said congress couldn't pass gun regulation laws Magoo, didn't imply it either.
> I did post "Individual states are free to inpose waiting periods and ban certain weapons, we live in one of those states."
> ...


I don't disagree with the Heller decision.  What is the point of your diversion?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't disagree with the Heller decision.  What is the point of your diversion?


He even pulled out some Hillary in his attempt to get you to look the other way . . . a magician he's not.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't disagree with the Heller decision.  What is the point of your diversion?


I might ask you the same question Magoo...
You're the one thinkin' I posted or implied something other than what was posted...
I'm simply trying to help you're feeble mind into a bit of clarity


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He even pulled out some Hillary in his attempt to get you to look the other way . . . a magician he's not.


Ignorance is bliss...Espola couldn't figure out what aff was saying...even google couldn't...so I posted your girl friend talking in a "black" dialect.
An intellect you're not.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I might ask you the same question Magoo...
> You're the one thinkin' I posted or implied something other than what was posted...
> I'm simply trying to help you're feeble mind into a bit of clarity


So what did you mean by "The second amendment doesn't allow the President to outlaw guns..." which was what  I was responding to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance is bliss...Espola couldn't figure out what aff was saying...even google couldn't...so I posted your girl friend talking in a "black" dialect.
> An intellect you're not.


Yeah, right, that explains it . . . not.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance is bliss...Espola couldn't figure out what aff was saying...even google couldn't...so I posted your girl friend talking in a "black" dialect.
> An intellect you're not.


How was that relevant to anything?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> How was that relevant to anything?


Follow the thread, sherlock.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Follow the thread, sherlock.


I did, and it's still an oddity . . . must be some secret nutter code.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I did, and it's still an oddity . . . must be some secret nutter code.


Cant fix stupid.
If I have to walk you back through it,..well,
nevermind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant fix stupid.
> If I have to walk you back through it,..well,
> nevermind.


I will accept stupid if you can show a relevance that normal, non-Trump nutters would understand. I don't speak nutter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will accept stupid if you can show a relevance that normal, non-Trump nutters would understand. I don't speak nutter.


Follow the thread, sherlock.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> So what did you mean by "The second amendment doesn't allow the President to outlaw guns..." which was what  I was responding to.


I'll try to help you out again, but for an arrogant prick you're seemingly as dumb as a rock...
Question has been answered Magoo...
Executive orders are made daily, doesn't make them legal.
What makes you think any President can change the Constitution with an Executive Order?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll try to help you out again, but for an arrogant prick you're seemingly as dumb as a rock...
> Question has been answered Magoo...
> Executive orders are made daily, doesn't make them legal.
> What makes you think any President can change the Constitution with an Executive Order?


I guess spewgu doesn't see what trump has been doing to Obama's executive orders.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So have we come to a consensus on if the Republican's are okay with treason or not?
> My read is if Muller shows Trump has been treasonous that Republican's are ready to forgive treason.  There is a vacant spot on the Supreme Court after all.



*Mueller will be walked by a set of gallows and then waterboarded for *
*entertainment, after that he will be forced to satisfy Hillary Rodham Clinton*
*ten times in four days.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> How was that relevant to anything?


Try to follow the conversation...how much have you had to drink today Magoo?

You're the one who claimed "_That one even defeated google_."
I just helped you out by posting Hillary and her playing to the crowd you arrogant prick...
Your boy Ratman posted: "Trump tries to please whoever is in the room at the time."
Aff responded with the Hillary dialect "I dont feel no ways tyard..."
Then you piped in with your google crap and me being a giver, I posted what Aff was referencing about playing to the room...
But you know all this...if you can bear to listen to that obnoxious bitch, listen to Hillary & her embarrassing spiel....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right, that explains it . . . not.


What?

Shut the fuck up Rat you're not only embarrassing Magoo, you're confusing him too...


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

*Yep.....from off in the distance I heard a grown man get bitch slapped.....no it wasn't thunder...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


THIS IS coocoo


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try to follow the conversation...how much have you had to drink today Magoo?
> 
> You're the one who claimed "_That one even defeated google_."
> I just helped you out by posting Hillary and her playing to the crowd you arrogant prick...
> ...


Is that how she spelled it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that how she spelled it?


ignoramus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that how she spelled it?


No, spola that's how she pronounced it...Aff spelled it like she said it.
Jeezzus Keyrist....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, spola that's how she pronounced it...Aff spelled it like she said it.
> Jeezzus Keyrist....


Obvi.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, spola that's how she pronounced it...Aff spelled it like she said it.
> Jeezzus Keyrist....


You know I try and stay away from the "fish on" games in here.  But... well, haha... Espola seems to have sunk a hook in you lip Lion, and has been slow reeling you in for months.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know I try and stay away from the "fish on" games in here.  But... well, haha... Espola seems to have sunk a hook in you lip Lion, and has been slow reeling you in for months.


I dont feel no ways tyard..


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know I try and stay away from the "fish on" games in here.  But... well, haha... Espola seems to have sunk a hook in you lip Lion, and has been slow reeling you in for months.


You seem to be suggesting that I deliberately engage in trolling.  I'm not good enough at this to pull that off.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be suggesting that I deliberately engage in trolling.  I'm not good enough at this to pull that off.


Tenacious is your second biggest fan.
Let him down easy.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be suggesting that I deliberately engage in trolling.  I'm not good enough at this to pull that off.



Well whatever that voodoo it is that you do... I think it's just great.  I really enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well whatever that voodoo it is that you do... I think it's just great.  I really enjoy reading your posts.


Now snagging is a different game.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont feel no ways tyard..


Yea but you also wonder why people are concerned Trump has been acting weird toward Russia.  Some people just believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea but you also wonder why people are concerned Trump has been acting weird toward Russia.  Some people just believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea but you also wonder why people are concerned Trump has been acting weird toward Russia.  Some people just believe what they want to believe.


Yes they do, reminds me of this collusion BS, why do you think that is?


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be suggesting that I deliberately engage in trolling.  I'm not good enough at this to pull that off.



But you are a very good Liar and
quite enamored with being a Thief.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes they do, reminds me of this collusion BS, why do you think that is?


I dunno, cuz Putin said he wanted Trump to win, Donald Jr was told Russia wanted to help, both Rudy G. and Roger Stone made comments about info that a couple days later materialized through sources working with Russia, Sr. publicly asked Russia to find Hillary's 30,000 e-mails, Trump and his Co. are knee deep in Russian money, Jarrod tried to set up a backdoor communications link with the Kremlin to avoid being listened to by our intelligence agencies, there were secret meetings with Russians directly linked to Putin, almost everyone in the Trump admin lied about meeting with Russians (some multiple times), Jarrod took over a year to get his secret clearance papers in order after multiple edits and re-edits most concerning Russian ties and Trump had to meet one on one with Putin for two hours to avoid us knowing what was discussed, kinda makes ya wonder eh? . . . and that's just off the top of my head, I wonder what Mueller knows?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno, cuz Putin said he wanted Trump to win, Donald Jr was told Russia wanted to help, both Rudy G. and Roger Stone made comments about info that a couple days later materialized through sources working with Russia, Sr. publicly asked Russia to find Hillary's 30,000 e-mails, Trump and his Co. are knee deep in Russian money, Jarrod tried to set up a backdoor communications link with the Kremlin to avoid being listened to by our intelligence agencies, there were secret meetings with Russians directly linked to Putin, almost everyone in the Trump admin lied about meeting with Russians (some multiple times), Jarrod took over a year to get his secret clearance papers in order after multiple edits and re-edits most concerning Russian ties . . . and that's just off the top of my head, I wonder what Mueller knows?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


The cat still looks pissed, why don't you take that silly hat off, the cat and yourself . . . so we can see that hair.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I dunno, *cuz Putin said he wanted Trump to win*, Donald Jr was told Russia wanted to help, both Rudy G. and Roger Stone made comments about info that a couple days later materialized through sources working with Russia, Sr. publicly asked Russia to find Hillary's 30,000 e-mails, Trump and his Co. are knee deep in Russian money, Jarrod tried to set up a backdoor communications link with the Kremlin to avoid being listened to by our intelligence agencies, there were secret meetings with Russians directly linked to Putin, almost everyone in the Trump admin lied about meeting with Russians (some multiple times), Jarrod took over a year to get his secret clearance papers in order after multiple edits and re-edits most concerning Russian ties and Trump had to meet one on one with Putin for two hours to avoid us knowing what was discussed, kinda makes ya wonder eh? . . . and that's just off the top of my head,
> *Worthless shit from the Grey matter on top of your neck through your*
> *grubby n stubby  " Little " fingers to this forum....*
> 
> ...



*I wanted Mexico to win the World Cup, so does that make me a Criminal who*
*colluded with Mexico......Shit No....*

*You make absolutely no sense you dumb ignorant rodent.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cat still looks pissed, why don't you take that silly hat off, the cat and yourself . . . so we can see that hair.



Generic image little dumb ass....oh you knew that but tried to imply otherwise...


----------

